# Good Remembrance Day song?



## Mike Bobbitt (24 Oct 2011)

My daughter has been asked to sing a song at her school's Remembrance Day ceremony, and we're struggling to find a good song for her to sing. Anyone have suggestions? She enjoys singing classic songs but we are also trying to find something appropriate to her middle school audience.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## RedFive (24 Oct 2011)

Highway of Heroes - The Trews

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QrkgV5bl7kQ


----------



## midget-boyd91 (24 Oct 2011)

Here's a nice song.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QrkgV5bl7kQ

 Congrats to your little singer on being asked to sing.


Edit:  What he said *^*


----------



## dapaterson (24 Oct 2011)

Is the assembly built around a more detailed theme?  A WWI focus would make The Green Fields of France appropriate; a WWII focus might suggest something like The White Cliffs of Dover.

Alternatively, there are some Broadway tunes that would be appropriate; for example, Empty Chairs at Empty Tables (from Les Miserables) or Here Alone (from Little Women). 


(I'd include video links, but Youtube is blocked at my work)


----------



## Lowlander (24 Oct 2011)

The Red and White: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jCgXPbeX7I

A Pittance of Time:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2kX_3y3u5Uo&feature=related

Soldiers Cry
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S8gRx8tWJmI&feature=related

Remembrance Day (Brian Adams):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sBgpAj9cYTQ

Sgt Mackenzie:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K8UeWzOfiqo


----------



## RememberanceDay (24 Oct 2011)

Lowlander said:
			
		

> The Red and White:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jCgXPbeX7I
> 
> A Pittance of Time:
> ...





			
				RedFive said:
			
		

> Highway of Heroes - The Trews
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QrkgV5bl7kQ


 All great songs that I've had experience singing. Relatively easy for the majority.


----------



## mariomike (24 Oct 2011)

Always one of my favorites.

"Coming in on a Wing and a Prayer":
RCAF version:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B69CquvLHgY&feature=results_video&playnext=1&list=PL5267CDD784CF3106

Hollywood version:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BXHMyqQxQzA&feature=related

Vera Lynn version:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9pIjlxsYEFU&feature=related

"How we sing as we limp through the air."


----------



## Gunner98 (24 Oct 2011)

That June Day (Kristal's Song - Soldier with Wings) by Steve Regan (2010) - dedicated to MCpl Kristal Giesebrecht (fallen medic).

www.youtube.com/watch?v=pUC-zqKbfgk


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (24 Oct 2011)

Thanks guys, those are some great suggestions. I'll pass them along and let her make the final choice.


----------



## Bass ackwards (24 Oct 2011)

It may seem kind of passe in this day and age, but I wouldn't rule out Amazing Grace. 
It's both timeless and appropriate, it lends itself well to any level of talent and experience and, man, when a vocalist with some power and range (and feeling) really lets 'er rip...  
Look out tear ducts. 

Just my  :2c:

Either way, Mike, let us know how she makes out. 
I'm sure an audio/video link would be warmly received here.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (10 Nov 2011)

Thanks for all the suggestions and ideas. In the end we went with a Canadian classic. Video is here:

http://youtu.be/DNvzCajQ5Gw

Cheers
Mike


----------



## jollyjacktar (10 Nov 2011)

Excellent choice Mr Bobbitt.


----------



## chevalnoir (10 Nov 2011)

Wow! Beautifully done. She has quite the gift.


----------



## RememberanceDay (10 Nov 2011)

Amazing! She has the voice of an angel!


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Nov 2011)

Thanks for sharing that, Mike - quite the crooner you have there.


----------



## Danjanou (10 Nov 2011)

Thanks for sharing Mike


----------



## vonGarvin (10 Nov 2011)

......speechless.....


Just amazing!   :remembrance:


----------



## Occam (10 Nov 2011)

That young lady has an amazing voice.   Outstanding.


----------



## ArmyGuy99 (10 Nov 2011)

She has a  voice of an angel.  Brought a tear to my eyes.

Wonderfully done

Bravo Zulu


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (10 Nov 2011)

Thanks all, I will pass on your kind words to her.


----------



## Gunner98 (11 Nov 2011)

Excellent song choice and a brilliant performance by a gifted young lady.  :remembrance:


----------



## Powderhound (13 Nov 2013)

An often overlooked but none the less haunting view of WWI

by either John McDermott

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_mBJgsaxlY

or my personal favourite by the Dropkick Murphys

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6UvQ52A7ksM


----------

